# AMR Victorville Paramedic interview



## Surf831 (May 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I have an interview coming up this Monday with AMR Victorville for a paramedic job. 

If anyone has any information about how they conduct their interviews that would be super helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## TRSpeed (May 17, 2012)

Congrats. I need to transfer to VV. Idk if its the same for medic, but for emt, general interview question ie. Tell me about a stressfull situation, why AMR, why do you want to be a medic.


----------



## Surf831 (May 18, 2012)

Right on, thanks for the reply,  can you tell me what it's like working for Victorville? 

1. Shift schedules

2. Equipment

3. Reputation with fire on scene (ALS or BLS fire) 

4. Management

5. Pay

6. Opurtunity for O.T. ??

7. How many rigs they run.

8. How is the station life. 

9. Do people stay in Victorville or use it as a foot in the door to AMR in other locations


Any other input would be helpful

Thanks!!


----------



## TRSpeed (May 18, 2012)

Surf831 said:


> Right on, thanks for the reply,  can you tell me what it's like working for Victorville?
> 
> 1. Shift schedules
> 
> ...



Good luck. You will like it. New medic?


----------



## Surf831 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks!   And yes I am a new medic, so I'm hoping to smoke this interview and start working. Sounds like a very good place to work. Do you know how many medics they are trying to hire?


----------



## EMSpursuit (May 18, 2012)

Should get some good calls and experience, Good Luck!


----------



## Minerva (May 21, 2012)

Seeing as it's monday, good luck/hope it went well.




Surf831 said:


> Right on, thanks for the reply,  can you tell me what it's like working for Victorville?
> 
> 1. Shift schedules
> 12 and 24 hour shifts. 12hr cars start at 4am and the last car gets on at 8pm.
> ...



Good luck!


----------



## Surf831 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Minerva!

Ya my interview went very well. I was interviewed by Mike McDermitt and he seems like a real cool guy. I enjoyed interviewing with him a lot. 

So now I'm just praying that I get the call back.

I would definitely be stoked to work there, and about those ambulances I think I saw them (new looking graphics on the back) they look pretty sweet.


----------



## Surf831 (May 22, 2012)

oh ya,    

what is a typical schedule you would work at AMR Victorville? 

for 24?

for 12?


----------

